# body kit



## cruzeman (Mar 13, 2011)

i would like to know if this kit is available somewhere or is this just a dream?


----------



## gman19 (Apr 5, 2011)

I saw this on the web early on when I googled "Cruze SS". I took it at the time, that it was only a concept.


----------



## ESv1 (Aug 30, 2011)

That looks very nice and clean. Now you have me wondering if that kit has turned from concept to reality.


----------



## Boost (Aug 13, 2011)

Hey you stole the pic from my sig lol . Looks nice for one of the first ones out, no?


----------



## InsaneSpeed (May 7, 2011)

That was a artist rendering from GM, if it existed, we would have already had it, looks way too awesome not to have.


----------



## Kaimumma (Apr 14, 2011)

LOL.....let's all pitch in to design it.


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

i dont like the fog light mesh though, everything else is nice. IMO :$ 
Too "curvey" for me lol


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

I just recieved my rear RoadRuns bodykit lastnight. I just have to get it painted then I will install it. Going to try to install it by myself, since its just the lip (not a full bumper). Does anyone have any good tips on how to install it? It comes with 2 bolts on each side but I want to add some extra support bolts in the middle. I want it to hold very tight!! lol


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

ill upload pics if you guys want to see it!!
My cameras been acting up lately so ill upload them from my phone (not the best quality though  )


----------



## WHITECO (Mar 31, 2011)

Would love to see it


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

So I installed it by using 2 pieces of wood lol. 
Dont mind the green painters tape, I didnt want to scratch any paint :wub:
Sad to say, but I think im gunna need to buy a normal LS style bumper without the rs package. 

Let me know what you guys think, I can take better pics of it tommorow when the suns out and better angles!



WHITECO said:


> Would love to see it


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

CHEVYCRUZE RS said:


> Here are some more pics! In the second picture you can see the gap that the rs bumper leaves. I really want this bumper installed on my car for good, I just want to find a way to block water, snow, etc in that little gap.....any suggestions guys gals....Thank you!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Let me know what you guys think, I can take better pics of it tommorow when the suns out and better angles!


lol


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

im getting the dual magnaflows next year so dont worry about the dual port cut outs in the bumper lol.....


----------



## Cruze_EcoJAY (Nov 29, 2011)

cruzeman said:


> i would like to know if this kit is available somewhere or is this just a dream?



heres a link to a very similar one, no wing though
Cruze "Absolute" Appearance Package (Body Kit + More) [CK-0-00034] - $1,849.99 USD : Cruze Imports!, Premiere Source for Korean/Chinese Cruze Auto Imports


----------



## NyteSnyper (Jan 30, 2012)

CHEVYCRUZE RS said:


> So I installed it by using 2 pieces of wood lol.
> Dont mind the green painters tape, I didnt want to scratch any paint :wub:
> *Sad to say, but I think im gunna need to buy a normal LS style bumper without the rs package.*


You would be correct; I tried to order mine WITHOUT the RS package for this exact reason... I dont know what prompted GM to think putting that huge plastic cover with a chrome center bar would make the rear more "sporty" but thats gonna be one of the FIRST things to go when i get started on mine...


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

Cruze_EcoJAY said:


> heres a link to a very similar one, no wing though
> Cruze "Absolute" Appearance Package (Body Kit + More) [CK-0-00034] - $1,849.99*USD : Cruze Imports!, Premiere Source for Korean/Chinese Cruze Auto Imports


I like the sideskirt and back, hate the front. lol

I can never find a perfect body kit that I like all the way around. I'm thinking about resorting to buying multiple kits and selling the extras =/


----------



## Cruze_EcoJAY (Nov 29, 2011)

Smurfenstein said:


> I like the sideskirt and back, hate the front. lol
> 
> I can never find a perfect body kit that I like all the way around. I'm thinking about resorting to buying multiple kits and selling the extras =/


 Ya i know what you mean, i love the road runs racing side skirt and rear but hate the front.


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

Cruze_EcoJAY said:


> Ya i know what you mean, i love the road runs racing side skirt and rear but hate the front.


I love the roadruns kit, but I like the agressive look of the ABS better. lol


----------



## Cruze_EcoJAY (Nov 29, 2011)

Smurfenstein said:


> I love the roadruns kit, but I like the agressive look of the ABS better. lol


What kit? Gotta link for it or pic and i like this one also. 
Viniati 2011 Chevy Cruze Viniati Sportline Body Kit for Charger|tC|Camaro|Mustang|Cruze 
It will be between this one and the roadruns.


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Smurfenstein said:


> I like the sideskirt and back, hate the front. lol
> 
> I can never find a perfect body kit that I like all the way around. I'm thinking about resorting to buying multiple kits and selling the extras =/


can't buy in pieces?

Front reminds me of a cobalt and I can't even remember what a cobalt looks like.


----------

